# Suggestions on recording with Quick Time Player



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I have read enough online that I don't think it will be difficult to do with my Macbook even though I have never done it. But I have only a few days to practice before I make my first one; an important recording. An impressive septet of musicians will be live streaming a composition of mine and I want it to go well.

Do you have any suggestions about practicing? 

Since I don't know where on the program my work will be, can/should I record the entire concert and then edit or should I just start recording when my piece is about to start?

TIA


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Just an update. It's not a piece of cake to record both video & audio with QuickTime. Vid = easy; Aud = not. But after a few hours I got it.

At first QT only recorded video. No sound. Eventually I got sound too but the quality was quite poor...like bad mono with bouts of mild distortion. Then I found out people had to use a free app called Soundflower that does a fine job with the audio portion of QT; however, I also found out it was no longer available. But after much searching for an alternative, I actually found out an up-to-date source that said I could download Soundflower. However when I did install it, it was not in the "sound" portion of my System Preferences which meant I still had no workable Soundflower. Then a Youtube vid explained that I had to install the Beta version of Soundflower and not the older version that I did in order for it to work in my El Capitan OS. And so when I downloaded that and followed the directions of what to do in my Utilities folder and System Preference "sound" devices it works.

Tomorrow I'll practice editing and duplicating so when I record the concert on Tuesday, I can't screw up the original movie afterwards.


----------

